# Economical Daily Driver SKAR Setup 150 DB



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

I built my setup to be a daily driven street beat setup (I travel a bunch in this truck w/my two sons) and to try to get as loud as I could to compete in IASCA Bass Boxing and DB Drag Bass Race w/the power and equipment I have being very efficient and economical (I have $1,800 in my setup, the amp was free my brother paid $650 for it but gave it to me as a gift about 5 years ago) I had 2 RE SRX D4 15's and was doing 144.1 then 144.8 and went up even more when I changed to the SKAR subs, I have a very good designed box the SKAR VVX line of subs are great subs, they kill the lows but are not meant for SPL but I did manage to gain and am very satisfied w/the numbers I got out of them

the RE SRX's









when I added the Skar subs up from the numbers w/the RE's(this box was 5 cubes and tuned to 33hz slot port) and I burped at 43hz


















then added an XS Power D3400 and gained up to









same Hifonics Colossus amp wired at 2 ohms on the 2 D2 VVX 15's at the time now I have all 4 of my D2 VVX 15's wired at 1 ohm on the same amp, my electrical consists of a stock Toyota 80a alty(when/if this one quits then I'll get a Mike Singer unit) I have the big 3 done w/Kicker 0AWG Hyper flex wire, my front battery is a Kinetik HC1400 and my rear battery is an XS Power D3400(I'll be adding another one of these soon also) me and my partner have built many boxes over the last 8 years and have learned much trial and error our latest box was done "right" and by doing that and adding two more subs I'm now up to 


















this box is 9.8 cubes tuned to 32hz w/4 6" aeros(I burped at 44hz)









w/great forums like these and modern technology to help w/great box designs we can get way louder than ever before, just sharing my experience, as a true basshead I've been doing car audio since I was 14 I'm 35 now, I'm always willing to help another fellow bass head get louder, I mentor and teach all the young kids in my area about audio and how to do it the right way, the biggest thing you must know when building a system for your ride, is your goals for the system, satisfy yourself because in the end it's your time, you money and your enjoyment...


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i hope your kids wear ear protection.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

60ndown said:


> i hope your kids wear ear protection.




I never play it full til when my kids are riding w/me though they like the loudness, good thought though....


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

150.5DB Loudest Outlaw 110 Degree Heat - YouTube


----------



## spanyerd (Jan 4, 2010)

That's definitely a lot of badass bang-for-the-buck! Damn nice of your brother to gift you a XX-Colossus. That thing's a beast.

I love the VVX's too but haven't yet ran the 15's, just the 12's. They dig to hell n back in well-designed and built boxes for sure. I don't compete, just daily to music. For the price paid, I couldn't be happier.

*"I had 2 RE SRX D4 15's and was doing 144.1 then 144.8 and went up even more when I changed to the SKAR subs"*...Was it close to a direct swap out? How much did your score go up from just the swap?

Not trying to jack your thread, just sharing some love for the VVX's. Here's a pic of the setup I ran for a while in my Yaris hatchback. (4) VVX 12D2's wired to 1-ohm in just under 8 net cubes @ 26hz. I only had 2k on tap to feed em though. 3k+ would've done them much more justice for sure. Just experimenting a little, I later inverted the subs to gain some net volume and lower the tuning a little, which sounded even better.










*Good luck with the setup!*


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

spanyerd said:


> That's definitely a lot of badass bang-for-the-buck! Damn nice of your brother to gift you a XX-Colossus. That thing's a beast.
> 
> I love the VVX's too but haven't yet ran the 15's, just the 12's. They dig to hell n back in well-designed and built boxes for sure. I don't compete, just daily to music. For the price paid, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...



man that looks nice thanks for sharing I went up to 145.7 then up to 146 w/the swap from RE to SKAR


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Ha. VVX powered by XXV You gotta give it up for that!


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

was headed to meter an audio show can your setup do this? haul all the goods to the show LOL (I also picked up my second XS Power D3400 while I was there, that Interstate battery held me til' I got it)










SKAR FTW 150.5DB Loudest Outlaw 110 Degree Heat - YouTube


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Ha. VVX powered by XXV You gotta give it up for that!


lol yeah dude


----------

